# Purchasing ?



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Those are nice looking trucks CT but I think you could do better on price and HP.

My six wheeler is a 1995 Volvo with an N-14 Cummins electronically controlled to run at 310/370 horses and I paid $18,500 for it in 2000.

New Ox body, air gate and electric tarp. Now mine was an old road tractor that they converted, had 500K miles on it. 
But 7 years later no problems.


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

the owner is at 16k i think if i buy it ill leave it alone and run it as is the 240 is ok but id prefer 300 hp


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

this just showed up from a search 210hpdt466 great engine needs more power


----------



## fhdesign (Jan 17, 2007)

ctkiteboarding
I've always liked the 6 wheelers with a tag axle, when properly set up, they are becoming popular around here. Why not just put a load on and test drive, I'm sure you'll no right away if it has enough power.
Jon


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

i mentioned that but it was kinda blown off,, i didnt push the issue, but i will before the cash is handed over


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

one more 18k


----------



## fhdesign (Jan 17, 2007)

i mentioned that but it was kinda blown off,, i didnt push the issue, but i will before the cash is handed over

If you have to let them drive, even when you're riding first hill you'll still know about the power issue. Last time I was looking at trucks that size almost everything was geared wrong for backing up with a trailer.
Jon


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Fh, mentioned the thing that I have the biggest problem with today for the work we do. The low gear and reverse are not low enough. Reverse gear is too fast for backing up a trailer without using the clucth. And in low gear you cannot let out the clutch at an idle with a full load and the truck move forward and not stall.


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

yes the blue dump is my least favorite , its a road tractor converted,, the ford is dump specs from day 1,
im getting a build sheet on it and will get the owner to load the truck and go for a test drive,


----------



## C buck (Mar 4, 2007)

Hey guys, this is my first post. First off this site is great, everyone seems real cool! This year I plan on upgrading the hoe. Something newer, little less hours, one size bigger. Right now i got a '90 Cat E120B, 28000 lb machine, 6100 hrs, great overall shape, but would really like a little bigger machine (35000 lb) and a little newer being its my primary machine. Also might buy my own dozer, right now renting a 3G LGP privetly, works out great but would be nice to put the money towards my own iron.


----------



## 4theroc (Jan 28, 2007)

ya, i noticed the other day when i was backing my single axle up, I had it in low range, the thing was still to fast. I much rather drive my 1984 gmc 7000 single axle dump. It's got a 8.2 liter detriot with a 643 allision automatic transmission


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome to the site C buck always glad to have another contributer to the mix.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

*selling*



C buck said:


> would really like a little bigger machine (35000 lb) and a little newer being its my primary machine.


I'm looking to sell a Hitachi EX 200 or 160 LC. Both are moderately high hours and in good shape. Both have JRB couplers. The 160 has an auxillary hydraulic circuit for a tool.
I've seen great service from Hitachis since they became popular around here in the late 80's. PM me if your interested and I'll get you some pics. Also am looking to sell a 953B.


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

ruskent said:


> Buying atleast 1 truck this year for sure. Maybe 2 trucks. I need something to pull a 38 ft goosneck flatbed.


Matt, You would be better off with a tag trailer. This way you could move equipment or pools. The goose neck will be limited and require a truck with limited use as well.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

PipeGuy said:


> I'm looking to sell a Hitachi EX 200 or 160 LC. Both are moderately high hours and in good shape. Both have JRB couplers. The 160 has an auxillary hydraulic circuit for a tool.
> I've seen great service from Hitachis since they became popular around here in the late 80's. PM me if your interested and I'll get you some pics. Also am looking to sell a 953B.


going bigger hoes this time pipe?


----------



## Cherryhill_cons (Mar 6, 2007)

This year _I am _hoping to add a Bobcat t300 and 442 excavator to my fleet. Also hopefully a new truck. hopefully a 2003 F350 4x4 with the 7.4? powerstroke and a 9ft dump box. I dont like towing alot with my 04 ram with hemi.


----------

